# Our Biscuit ate the Wine Cork! LOL



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM Family! 

It's has been a while since I was able to come back and visit everyone. There are so many new Maltese postings and I always enjoy reading them! 

I got a funny story to share and a question for the SM family. Our boy Maltese, Biscuit, ate a good portion of a red wine cork last night. We saw debris everywhere over the carpet floor this morning! LOL that fat boy! 

So now my wife and I are concern if whether his digestive system will naturally push all of the material out? Is there anything major we need to know about and be concern of?

Well thanks again for your guidance and advise. p.s Biscuit say HI! to everyone as well.

Vinh and Ann
San Jose, California


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd call the vet. Doesn't the cork swell when wet? I'm not sure. When in doubt, call the vet!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I thought of the swelling as well. I would call the vet asap.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you! I've text my wife telling her to call the Vet and consult with them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good advice already.
Was it a real cork or plastic---so many today are not real cork.
Normally a dog will vomit or pass undigested things. It is ALWAYS best to consult w/your vet.
Best wishes!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Let us know what the vet's office says. Oh and by the way, Biscuit is a cutie pie!!


----------

